# Nexus and Sonarworks



## URL (Dec 26, 2019)

Having problem with Nexus and Sonarworks R4 when they are activ in Cubase 10.5./Win 64.
Nexus freeze when sonarworks is activ-no other program do that, and when Sonarworks is unloaded Nexus is working, anyone had this problem?


----------

